# SHTF Scenario, what would you do?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

*SCENARIO:* You and your family are at your BOL in the rural countryside. Some type of illness has struck society but not much is known about it. You're living isolated and are doing fairly well. You have your routines and it seems to be working. One night while you're sleeping you hear noise downstairs, an intruder. You grab your weapon and put on your protective mask. You find the intruder rummaging through your mudroom. He's armed with a shotgun. You subdue him with him laying facedown on the floor. He says "I'm sorry I thought the house was abandoned, it was dark and all boarded up I'm just looking for water for my family. I mean you no harm".

So do you hear him out? He says he has goats and chickens he can trade for water. Would you invite him and his down on their luck wife and small child to stay with you?

*REASON FOR THE QUESTION:* I ask this question because it is the premise of a movie I watched last night. The movie is called _It Comes At Night_. I watched it on Fandango movies (I believe it is new). I thought it was an excellent movie. Very gritty (like The Road) and a good representation of life after a major SHTF event. These people aren't "Preppers" per se but they are prepared and have to deal with this situation. If you watch the trailer they try to make it seem like a horror movie for some reason but it is not. It is a total SHTF scenario movie. The son does have some disturbing dreams which makes it seem a little like a horror movie. My only problem with the movie is they leave the ending up to you somewhat. You see all that happens but you're left wondering what exactly caused what. I have my theory but will not ruin it for anyone that might want to see the flick.

I would consider _The Road_ the most true to life SHTF movie I have seen so far and _It Comes At Night_ is now the second on that list. I am curious to hear what others think after seeing the film.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Bummer Dude. All this recent movie watching here of late can only mean one thing ..... that hot babe that was hanging around a few months ago ..... well, she must be hanging elsewhere.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bang Flop or the 3 S's. Shoot, shovel and shut up. Not going to keep looking over my back now that he knows whats' up. Will he just bring a larger force back?? Is he contaminated and will make the whole family sick? Just get it over with quick and go get the goats and chickens.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> .............go get the goats and chickens.


Maybe no one has yet figured out it's the goats and chickens _causing_ the 'some type of' illness.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

He would have been shot, shotgun or no shotgun on contact with him.

You don't forage in the middle of the night for water.

How is it the animals are surviving without water?

Does not matter, there would have been no dialog anyways. 

Spread the quick lime, cover.

Then personal DECON process, burn whatever may be contaminated.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Bummer Dude. All this recent movie watching here of late can only mean one thing ..... that hot babe that was hanging around a few months ago ..... well, she must be hanging elsewhere.


I don't watch TV at all and I don't watch a lot of movies (anymore). She is actually the reason for more movie watching these days. Lady Sas was sitting beside me while I watched this movie.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

he wouldn't have made it to the house... but yea.. he is pig food here....


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I like making new friends as much as the next guy but ... bang, bang.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I agree blast em


----------



## Chance Favors (Sep 21, 2017)

Shoot the guy, take his wife as a concubine, and sell the kid into prostitution for top dollar. Yay Capitalism. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Assuming the intruder was not shot on sight, no way to verify what he says and it is the middle of the night with a raging epidemic. The 3 s treatment is the most sensible. That sob story would be something that may nag you for a long time. However your family has to come first.


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

I'll play... First off, he broke in at night without announcing himself in some way. I mean not even a knock on the door! He knows there is sick people and everyone will be on edge. You come sneaking around my place much less come in to mu house at night you liable to get vented. With that said I wouldn't try to wrestle him. Now you tentatively put yourself in harms way with the virus/bug and in turn put your families survival at risk. Don't touch. Hold him at gun point and get him out the house ASAP. Don't pickup his firearm until the whole area has been sterilized. If you feel he needs vented do it outside. Gunshots are messy. Lots of contamination if he is infected. Get him to spill his guts about the chickens and goats. Then use your best judgment. Try not to get too personal but find out something about him and his group. Maybe they could bring something to the fold or maybe he needs vented. If it gets too personal you might second guess your next action. Plus if he's got animals and they are alive and well then he has water :vs_whistle:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you start trying to take prisoners under those conditions - you're writing your own death warrant - sooner than later your ticket is going to get punched ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Once I make sure it's not a family member looking for a midnight snack, a 12 gauge will do my talking for me. Subduing the intruder is not an option. Socom42 has it right; no one forages for water in the middle of the night.


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> He would have been shot, shotgun or no shotgun on contact with him.
> 
> You don't forage in the middle of the night for water.
> 
> ...


Should of read all post before I opened my Gut funnel. Great minds think alike


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

In the middle of the night? SHTF big time? Their would be no discussions.


----------

